# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  asseverazione e attestazione

## danilo sciuto

Ciao a tutti.
Vorrei scambiare qualche esperienza in merito all'oggetto. 
Io sarei orientato a farne qualcuna da quest'anno, in quanto sembra che gli aspetti sanzionatori non colpiscano eventuali irregolarità contabili commesse dal contribuente e non conosciute dal consulente, circostanza che nel passato mi aveva fatto desistere dalla intenzione.
Mi piacerebbe sapere se qualcuno di voi ha fatto (o farà) delle asseverazioni. 
ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a tutti.
> Vorrei scambiare qualche esperienza in merito all'oggetto.
> Io sarei orientato a farne qualcuna da quest'anno, in quanto sembra che gli aspetti sanzionatori non colpiscano eventuali irregolarità contabili commesse dal contribuente e non conosciute dal consulente, circostanza che nel passato mi aveva fatto desistere dalla intenzione.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere se qualcuno di voi ha fatto (o farà) delle asseverazioni.
> ciao

  Non me la sento di rischiare per irregolarità non commesse da me. 
Non ho mai fatto e continuerò a non fare asseverazioni. 
Ciao

----------


## nic

> Ciao a tutti.
> Vorrei scambiare qualche esperienza in merito all'oggetto. 
> Io sarei orientato a farne qualcuna da quest'anno, in quanto sembra che gli aspetti sanzionatori non colpiscano eventuali irregolarità contabili commesse dal contribuente e non conosciute dal consulente, circostanza che nel passato mi aveva fatto desistere dalla intenzione.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere se qualcuno di voi ha fatto (o farà) delle asseverazioni. 
> ciao

  Proprio stamattina anche a me è venuto il dubbio, ma considerando che le sanzioni per infedele dichiarazione si sono inasprite da quest'anno, non penso proprio che farò alcuna asseverazione. 
Anhce perchè questa varrebbe anche per i dati non contabili degli studi e quindi... buon lavoro

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ciao a tutti.
> Vorrei scambiare qualche esperienza in merito all'oggetto. 
> Io sarei orientato a farne qualcuna da quest'anno, in quanto sembra che gli aspetti sanzionatori non colpiscano eventuali irregolarità contabili commesse dal contribuente e non conosciute dal consulente, circostanza che nel passato mi aveva fatto desistere dalla intenzione.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere se qualcuno di voi ha fatto (o farà) delle asseverazioni. 
> ciao

  Ciao Danilo, 
l'asseverazione a noi richiesta &#232; tipo formale e attiene alla conformit&#224; dei dati inseriti nella dichiarazione rispetto alla documentazione di supporto e alle scritture contabili. 
Una volta dimostrato che i dati inseriti in dichiarazione sono quelli che provengono dalla contabilit&#224; e dalla documentazione elementare d'appoggio, credo che l'asseveratore pu&#242; stare tranquillo. Se poi i documenti d'appoggio non sono genuini (vedi caso Parmalat con gli estratti conto che erano ricostruiti ex novo ) solo nel caso di concorso del professionista nel compimento di un reato, si potr&#224; parlare di asseverazione falsa. Ma se cos&#236; &#232; credo che le condotte penalmente rilevanti sia state compiute prima del rilascio della falsa asseverazione. 
Credo che alla luce di quanto sopra affermato anche io riconsiderer&#242; positivamente l'eventualit&#224; del rilascio in alcuni casi dell'asseverazione. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sono d'accordo con Enrico. 
Mi piacerebbe sapere perchè nic e speedy non la pensano così.  :Smile:  
Non vorrei che ci stesse sfuggendo qualcosa !

----------


## Speedy

> Sono d'accordo con Enrico.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere perchè nic e speedy non la pensano così.  
> Non vorrei che ci stesse sfuggendo qualcosa !

  Ciao Danilo,
in linea di principio sono d'accordo con Enrico e te sulla affermata mancanza di rischi quando l'asseverazione corrisponde ai documenti forniti dal cliente.
Ma a me piace prevenire i problemi ed in conseguenza cerco di stare alla larga da possibili futuri guai.
Ove accadesse che la documentazione prodotta dal cliente risultasse poi inattendibile o addirittura artatamente modificata, occorrerà dimostrare:
= che io consulente non ne sapevo nulla (abbastanza difficile se le scritture contabili erano elaborate presso il mio studio)
= che non è pensabile che ogni qualvolta il mio studio riceva dal cliente qualche documento, venga richiesta una dichiarazione liberatoria di responsabilità
= che il cliente ammetta di avere modificato di sua iniziativa i documenti e non dietro consiglio del consulente (ho sentito tante volte dire.."è stata tutta colpa del mio commercialista"..)
= che in presenza di una eventuale indagine penale il cliente, per salvare la propria posizione (magari dietro consiglio di un legale ardito) confermi che è stato lui a commettere il reato
= che il cliente non cerchi di scaricare la colpa sul proprio consulente per approfittare in qualche modo dei rimborsi assicurativi della polizza professionale (ho fatto una CTU sull'argomento)
= posso continuare ancora, ma mi fermo qui  :Smile:  
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Chiarissimo  :Smile:   
ciao e grazie per il tuo apporto. 
Spero che qualcun altro si aggiunga nel dire la propria; magari facciamo funzionare il forum per quello che dovrebbe essere  :Big Grin:     

> Ciao Danilo,
> in linea di principio sono d'accordo con Enrico e te sulla affermata mancanza di rischi quando l'asseverazione corrisponde ai documenti forniti dal cliente.
> Ma a me piace prevenire i problemi ed in conseguenza cerco di stare alla larga da possibili futuri guai.
> Ove accadesse che la documentazione prodotta dal cliente risultasse poi inattendibile o addirittura artatamente modificata, occorrerà dimostrare:
> = che io consulente non ne sapevo nulla (abbastanza difficile se le scritture contabili erano elaborate presso il mio studio)
> = che non è pensabile che ogni qualvolta il mio studio riceva dal cliente qualche documento, venga richiesta una dichiarazione liberatoria di responsabilità
> = che il cliente ammetta di avere modificato di sua iniziativa i documenti e non dietro consiglio del consulente (ho sentito tante volte dire.."è stata tutta colpa del mio commercialista"..)
> = che in presenza di una eventuale indagine penale il cliente, per salvare la propria posizione (magari dietro consiglio di un legale ardito) confermi che è stato lui a commettere il reato
> = che il cliente non cerchi di scaricare la colpa sul proprio consulente per approfittare in qualche modo dei rimborsi assicurativi della polizza professionale (ho fatto una CTU sull'argomento)
> ...

----------


## stqr

Anch'io quest'anno stavo meditando di predisporne qualcuna, soprattutto con riferimento ad alcune immobiliari di gestione duramente colpite dai peggioramenti degli Studi di Settore e per le quali, vista la linearit&#224; dell'attivit&#224;, mi sento abbastanza sicuro di confermare la veridicit&#224; dei dati ricevuti ed elaborati per la stesura del bilancio.
Questo "cambio di rotta" deriva essenzialmente da quanto riportato sulla stampa specializzata circa l'attenuazione dei controlli (o perlomeno la pi&#249; pacata valutazione) per i soggetti non congrui che non si sono adeguati.
In parte, se quanto sopra sar&#224; poi confermato, lo ritengo anche quasi un "dovere" verso il cliente che correttamente paga i miei onorari, per agevolarlo preventivamente laddove possibile a fronteggiare una situazione fortemente penalizzante ed eticamente ingiusta.
A questo proposito, scendendo all'effettuazione pratica dell'asseverazione, affinch&#232; abbia gli effetti deiderati (sugli studi di settore) &#232; sufficiente che venga sottoscritto il visto di conformit&#224; e/o la certificazione tributaria (quelli riportati, per intenderci, nel frontespizio del Mod. Unico)?
Oppure va fatto qualcos'altro di pi&#249; specifico?
Grazie e buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## danilo sciuto

No, va bene la semplice firma. 
Grazie per il tuo contributo.   

> Anch'io quest'anno stavo meditando di predisporne qualcuna, soprattutto con riferimento ad alcune immobiliari di gestione duramente colpite dai peggioramenti degli Studi di Settore e per le quali, vista la linearità dell'attività, mi sento abbastanza sicuro di confermare la veridicità dei dati ricevuti ed elaborati per la stesura del bilancio.
> Questo "cambio di rotta" deriva essenzialmente da quanto riportato sulla stampa specializzata circa l'attenuazione dei controlli (o perlomeno la più pacata valutazione) per i soggetti non congrui che non si sono adeguati.
> In parte, se quanto sopra sarà poi confermato, lo ritengo anche quasi un "dovere" verso il cliente che correttamente paga i miei onorari, per agevolarlo preventivamente laddove possibile a fronteggiare una situazione fortemente penalizzante ed eticamente ingiusta.
> A questo proposito, scendendo all'effettuazione pratica dell'asseverazione, affinchè abbia gli effetti deiderati (sugli studi di settore) è sufficiente che venga sottoscritto il visto di conformità e/o la certificazione tributaria (quelli riportati, per intenderci, nel frontespizio del Mod. Unico)?
> Oppure va fatto qualcos'altro di più specifico?
> Grazie e buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## stqr

CHiedo scusa ma non mi è chiaro: la "semplice firma" va apposta nello spazio per il visto di conformità  se il contribuente è in contabilità semplificata e sia in quello per il visto di conformità che in quello per la certificazione tributaria se il contribuente è in contabilità ordinaria?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Parlando di asseverazione e/o attestazione, mi riferisco alla firma da mettere in calce al modello per gli studi di settore. 
Se invece mi parli di visto di conformità o certificazione tributaria, che sono ben altra cosa, la firma va apposta negli spazi che hai individuato. 
ciao   

> CHiedo scusa ma non mi è chiaro: la "semplice firma" va apposta nello spazio per il visto di conformità  se il contribuente è in contabilità semplificata e sia in quello per il visto di conformità che in quello per la certificazione tributaria se il contribuente è in contabilità ordinaria?
> Grazie

----------


## nic

> Chiarissimo   
> ciao e grazie per il tuo apporto. 
> Spero che qualcun altro si aggiunga nel dire la propria; magari facciamo funzionare il forum per quello che dovrebbe essere

  In linea di massima sono d'accordo su quanto detto da Speedy,inoltre come detto prima, l'inasprimento delle sanzioni da 1 a 2 volte la maggiore imposta elevata del 10% per omessa o infedele indicazione dei dati previsti dagli studi di settore (in vigore dal 2007), un pò mi preoccupa.
Penso comunque che riporterò nelle note aggiuntive le debite motivazioni argomentate e supportate da prove certe, laddove ci siano degli scostamenti dagli studi che portino ingiustamente il contribuente a essere non congruo o non coerente, in modo tale che queste siano la base di appoggio per un eventuale contraddittorio con l'ADE. Saluti e buon lavoro.

----------


## danilo sciuto

:Smile:  
La tua preoccupazione è condivisibile nel caso di compilazione errata del modello studi. Ma se si tratta di dati fedelmente riportati nel modello, ossia dati presi dalla contabilità e CORRETTAMENTE riportati, perchè dovremmo preoccuparci ??   

> In linea di massima sono d'accordo su quanto detto da Speedy,inoltre come detto prima, l'inasprimento delle sanzioni da 1 a 2 volte la maggiore imposta elevata del 10% per omessa o infedele indicazione dei dati previsti dagli studi di settore (in vigore dal 2007), un pò mi preoccupa.
> Penso comunque che riporterò nelle note aggiuntive le debite motivazioni argomentate e supportate da prove certe, laddove ci siano degli scostamenti dagli studi che portino ingiustamente il contribuente a essere non congruo o non coerente, in modo tale che queste siano la base di appoggio per un eventuale contraddittorio con l'ADE. Saluti e buon lavoro.

----------


## nic

> La tua preoccupazione è condivisibile nel caso di compilazione errata del modello studi. Ma se si tratta di dati fedelmente riportati nel modello, ossia dati presi dalla contabilità e CORRETTAMENTE riportati, perchè dovremmo preoccuparci ??

  Io mi preoccupo soprattutto dei dati extracontabili, e per questo, ho inviato ai clienti la copia dello studio di settore allegato a UNICO2006 da aggiornare di loro pugno con i nuovi dati extracontabili valevoli per l'esercizio 2006, proprio per non incorrere in discussioni in futuro in caso di sanzioni per errata compilazione del modello.

----------


## Stefano6391

Il problema della responsabilità professionale connessa all'asseverazione sottolineata da Speedy forse va inquadrata in un'ottica più ampia: in fondo la famosa frase "E' tutta colpa del commercialista" l'abbiamo sentita tante volte, e quasi mai in relazione ad un'asseverazione... 
In linea generale, quali responsabilità _si presumono_ a carico del commercialista? In quali casi (soprattutto in relazione all'asseverazione, ma anche in altri casi) il commercialista deve fornire la prova della propria estraneità ai fatti? 
Io faccio parte di uno studio legale/commerciale e ho potuto assistere ad alcune cause intentate contro dei Colleghi; in tutti i casi, la prova che l'irregolarità sia stata commessa dal commercialista deve essere fornita dal cliente, ed è sempre piuttosto ardua, specie se riguarda la falsità di documenti contabili forniti dal cliente o dichiarazioni mendaci comunque effettuate dal cliente. Diverso è il discorso se l'irregolarità concerne le modalità di registrazione di un documento in contabilità: l'ultima causa intentata dal mio studio verteva sull'assoggettamento a regime del margine di fatture estere dove _mancava_ l'apposita indicazione che deve essere apposta dal fornitore. Se da un lato sono più che certo che il commercialista abbia registrato quelle fatture in quel modo su richiesta e nell'interesse del cliente, rimane che il Collega ha commesso un'irregolarità nello svolgimento del suo incarico professionale, per la quale avrebbe dovuto farsi rilasciare almeno una dichiarazione liberatoria...

----------


## missturtle

Non conto più le volte che un cliente ha inventato scuse assurde per giustificare  costi dubbi  :Cool:  esigendo che venissero scaricati, assumendosene, ovviamente, la piena responsabilità che al primo controllo viene scaricata senza vergogna sul  commercialista dimenticando tutto  :Mad:

----------

